# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  venta de plantones de Palto

## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Sres. Buen dia: 
Para informarles que estan en venta *10,000 plantones Hass* sobre patron mexicano criollo, se encuentran en un vivero de prestigio en chilca, el precio es de *U$ 3.50 mas I.G.V*. cuenta con todos los certificados que garantizan la calidad de de los mismos. Estarán saliendo para finales de Noviembre e inicios de Diciembre. 
Cualquier información adicional, con el Sr. Luis Ascencio, al RPC 949161453. 
saludos cordiales 
su amigo, para mantenerlos siempre informados: 
atte 
Jack Jimenez P.
Trujillo - Peru
947003220Temas similares: VIVERO EN OLMOS - VENTA DE PLANTONES FRUTALES INJERTOS Venta de plantones de polylepis venta de plantones de chirimoya cumbe y servicios de injertos y polinizacion palto  organico venta de plantones de chirimoya cumbe y servicios de injertos y polinizacion

----------

